# No more store pretzels for me.



## Steve H (Feb 13, 2020)

I won't get those frozen soft pretzels anymore. Not after I found out just how simple it is to make at home.My next step will be making my own dough instead of using store bought.
Roll dough out into balls about 1.5 or so inches in diameter. And then boil for 45 seconds in water mixed with baking soda. I did 10 cups water with 1/2 cup baking soda.
Then brush with egg wash. And sprinkle salt on top. I was out of course sea saly. But I had, and used fine sea salt.
Then into a preheated 425 degree oven for 12-15 minutes.








I used store bought cheese dip to dip them in. These are great!


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2020)

Steve they look good.Did you make a typo Baking Powder or Baking Soda?
Richie


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 13, 2020)

they do look good Steve.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 13, 2020)

tropics said:


> Steve they look good.Did you make a typo Baking Powder or Baking Soda?
> Richie



Thanks! Yes I did. Thanks for pointing that out. I corrected it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 13, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> they do look good Steve.



Thanks Jim!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 13, 2020)

Looks Awesome Steve ! Man I love soft pretzel. Ive done the balls like that with store baught dough and they are awesome! I'm with you though. Need to make the homemade dough next time I try it out.  Ive also heard that lye is the way to go instead of banking soda. I actually just ordered some lye off Amazon so I'll be trying that out soon enough.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks Travis. I've heard about using lye as well. Let me know how much different that is from baking soda.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 13, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> heard that lye is the way to go instead of banking soda


Baking soda works just fine . Been doing these a long time , never used lye . Yes it is the original way , but there is a reason it's not widely used especially at home or around small children .


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 13, 2020)

How do you make a pretzel dough, Steve?
Bread flour =
Salt =
yeast =
110 degree water =
sugar? =
Let rise till doubled?
Follow the boiling in water post?
Follow your baking post?

Do you suppose this would be the same procedure for a hamburger pretzel dough bun, a flatter dough ball and a larger diameter?
I've thought about trying a pretzel dough pizza and a cracker dough one too.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2020)

Life is good especialy when its home made.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 13, 2020)

I could eat that whole plate right now. What type of store bought dough do you use...like pizza dough?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 13, 2020)

olecrosseyes said:


> How do you make a pretzel dough, Steve?
> Bread flour =
> Salt =
> yeast =
> ...



I've yet to make my own dough. That will be soon though.  I would guess that this would work for a pretzel bun. Some of the pretzel balls I made were a bit large and came out fine. The other day at the store I saw a pack of pretzel hot dog rolls that really got me interested.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 13, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Life is good especialy when its home made.
> 
> Warren



Yup! Huge difference most of the time.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 13, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I could eat that whole plate right now. What type of store bought dough do you use...like pizza dough?



I almost did! This was Wegman's brand store made pizza dough.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 13, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Baking soda works just fine . Been doing these a long time , never used lye . Yes it is the original way , but there is a reason it's not widely used especially at home or around small children .


Ive read a lot about the lye and your right it can be extremely dangerous. But I keep seeing the pretzels done this way and I couldn't help myself. Had to order some so I can at least try it out once. This will definitely not be a project I do with the kiddos I assure you. For $7 shipped I figured id give it a shot.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 13, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Ive read a lot about the lye and your right it can be extremely dangerous. But I keep seeing the pretzels done this way and I couldn't help myself. Had to order some so I can at least try it out once. This will definitely not be a project I do with the kiddos I assure you. For $7 shipped I figured id give it a shot.



What the hell? It could be a win/win here. Great pretzels. Then pour the lye down the drain to clear the pipes!!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 13, 2020)

olecrosseyes said:


> How do you make a pretzel dough


There's a dough recipe in the Pretzel Brat thread on the carousel . Bottom of the first post .


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 13, 2020)

chopsaw
, do you make your own dough?
chopsaw answer, "Na I just do it the old fashion way, I steal it." lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2020)

Looks good Steve!
Now you have to learn how to weave them!
Al


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks chopsaw, you and I posted @ the same time! Ok, ya actually beat me. ;)


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 13, 2020)

I make that up almost weekly . Used some for pizza last night , whats left over will be bread , rolls or pretzels .


----------



## Steve H (Feb 13, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks good Steve!
> Now you have to learn how to weave them!
> Al



Thanks Al! I've been you-tubing videos on how that's done. Doesn't seem too hard.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks Chopsaw!


----------

